# At What Age Do Balls Drop??



## Shoebox (Jul 23, 2015)

About a month ago we got a baby mouse from a friend who was given a pregnant mouse. Long story short mama died when they were 4-5 weeks and the siblings were fed to snakes (she breeds ball pythons) anyways we have no idea if the mouse- dubbed Shoebox by my boyfriend- is male or female. Shoebox is probably about 9-10 weeks now and I know they are full grown at 12 so I'm thinking he might be a she after all? Boyfriend wants it to be male (we have a female cat and rabbit) but I'm hoping that it's a girl after all because it's so shy we can hardly handle it, I'd love for it to be able to have a friend


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

They are obvious by 5/6 weeks old.


----------



## Shoebox (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh wow lol alright, awesome


----------

